# What's Wrong with my Dogs Ears???



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

This is Kane. He is approximately 3 mos. old.

His ears look really weird. People asked me if I got them set that way but they do that naturally. His ears used to flop down on the sides but as his head started growing his ears started to face in. I think it looks really silly so I'm hoping someone has had this happen to their dog before. Will they move back when he grows some more? Or is it going to be like this forever?? Please say no. But if you think they will stay, is he too old to get his ears cropped??

Thanks so much.

Jenna


----------



## Jenna.Leigh (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, by the way, you can see the picture if you click on my profile!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

When pups go through growth spurts and teeth they ears often get goofy. Sometimes they correct and other times not. 
Click the below word to the link to see how to help them  if you do not want to crop this is an option.
*http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html*


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with'em. That's the way they are and will grow. Americanpit_13 has a dog that one year does that and the other is a flop. I personally think it gives him character!

How old is he? Cropping usually has a cut off at 16 weeks for a typical crop job. If older they'll have to crop shorter. There is another way you can fix them if you don't want to crop which I did, and that's gluing the ears the way you want them.

Thread for gluing:
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> When pups go through growth spurts and teeth they ears often get goofy. Sometimes they correct and other times not.
> Click the below word to the link to see how to help them  if you do not want to crop this is an option.
> *http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html*


Dang it Patch!  Beating me to the punch!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

they look kinda cute to me!!! =)


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

i have never seen that before...my girls ears went all batty from 3months to 7 months and now they are good...

but it is kinda cool cuz your dog is a one of a kind now...i say let him rock em the way they grow...he rules


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

This is AP13's dog that has similar ears...And I think Faith is a great looking dog!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's Lux and my old gal Ms. Tweak. Tweak had a beautiful ear set for years then they just went nutz!


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah he looks like a total freak.................but it gives him character, you could always :flush: and start over if you know what i mean, lot of pits out there.................


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The pup looks adorable! There really is no reason to panic. Ears are just one part of the dog any way. Ears do not affect how a dog loves its owner or how it plays and works.

Like I said you can also glue or tape if you are unhappy with fly away ears or crop. 

I prefer natural ears. Some of mine have perfect ears, some don't, but it makes no difference to me, I love them all and that is what counts.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Cute pup, I'm in the minority here, but I would crop them, but I crop everything lol. Once again beautiful dog either way.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Patch09, are you serious or do you just like making "stirring" remarks?

To the OP, I've seen ears do that before. You can give taping them a try, and it may or may not work. You should try to make the decision of whether or not you're going to crop soon, though. The older they get, the harder it is on them.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Patch09, are you serious or do you just like making "stirring" remarks?
> 
> 
> > Get his ears fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!! its not worth the ridicule he will recieve thru his school years, wait is he going to a private or public school when he reaches age, give him a :hug: and send him off to sugery :woof::clap:


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just love them. Josey's go every which way. One up one down, both up, both back. I could never crop her ears.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

JFlowersLA said:


> Americanpit_13 has a dog that one year does that and the other is a flop.


Ohhhh No you didn't!!! lmao My poor Faith.

Yes I have a girl that her ear is "dumb".. some dogs ears just don't go right. Like patch posted you can tape and try to train the ear right.

But in the end it just makes them look really cute


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Decided I had to post Josey's wild ears. Love Faith's ears too.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

HA! See crazy ears are cute.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My dog Helena went through a variety. As a very young pup she had dropped ears, than one started to get a rose prick to it and the other stayed drop, the sometimes one would stick straight up when she got interested. I LOVE THEM. They are perfect now. I just had to let her grow. I love to grab them and run my hands over them, and sometimes pretend im going to bite one. lol!




























They turned out good


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree I would crop th bec that's what I prefer
but he's very cute


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

i dont think you should get his ears croped because he will look good when he gets older!!! =)


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i like his ears............it makes him stand out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> When pups go through growth spurts and teeth they ears often get goofy. Sometimes they correct and other times not.
> Click the below word to the link to see how to help them  if you do not want to crop this is an option.
> *http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html*


:goodpost: those ears will stay like that if you do not start taping now or you can crop them. If you do not want to look at crazy ears like that then tape, some ppl like them like that but you can try taping.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would crop if you still can. My girls are getting laser done next month. I just like a clean cut looking dog.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I had a puppy that cute ears. Then one ear went straight up. Then it flopped over his head like yours then it went back to normal. This happened over a couple of months.


----------

